# [solved] ntpd problem

## Flyoc

Hey there,

It seems my ntpd has some problem working correctly : it syncs on a server, say for 3 min, and then *poof*, nothing.

Here are the logs I can get :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # tail /var/log/messages 
> 
> Nov 26 06:33:49 darnassus ntpd[18364]: ntpd 4.2.0@1.1161-r Fri Nov 26 02:10:24 CET 2004 (1)
> ...

 

Even a ntpdate just before starting ntpd doesn't fix the thing.

Any idea ?Last edited by Flyoc on Tue Nov 30, 2004 3:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffi

Try adding the following to your /etc/ntp.conf file

```

authenticate no

```

----------

## Flyoc

I got this in my syslogs :

Nov 28 00:52:41 darnassus ntpd[23558]: configure: keyword "authenticate" unknown, line ignored

 :Sad: 

----------

## Raffi

Hmm... Wonder when that changed. I have been using that option for years. Are you running a firewall?

----------

## Flyoc

I'm running iptables, it's letting all outputs and RELATED,ESTABLISHED inputs in so this shouldn't be a problem

----------

## drak

try adding

```

restrict fr.pool.ntp.org

restrict ntp.free.fr

```

and / or changing 

```

restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap 

```

to

```

restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 # nomodify nopeer notrap 

```

This is the only way I could get ntp to work as  an ntp server at home that the other machines could talk to and for the server to keep time, not to happy about disabling all the stuff thou... still searching for a better solution

----------

## Flyoc

Heh, actually I want above all for ntpd to sync the clock of the PC it's on !

Being a local time server is not that important.

----------

## drak

just try 

```

restrict fr.pool.ntp.org 

restrict ntp.free.fr 

```

----------

## Flyoc

Works now ! Thanks.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

